# NYC Hudson J1c



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

THIS LIVE STEAM MODEL BY ASTER CLEARLY ILLUSTRATES THE CLEAN AND UNCLUTTERED LINES OF THIS ICON OF US STEAM
THE VIDEO SHOWS THE MODEL RUNNING AT JOHN SQUIRE'S RAILWAY HERE IN THE UK.
I AM VERY KEEN TO BUY SOME ADDITIONAL RAILKING NYC CARS BUT THE DEALERS THAT I HAVE CONTACTED IN THE STATES HAVE NONE IN STOCK NOW,
CAN ANYONE HELP ME HERE? PLEASE CONTACT ME THROUGH THIS SITE THANKS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRb_In7XAhU


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Looks in better condition than mine did!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 

I have to ask, what happened to your Hudson?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Kent,
I think that I have already told this story here somewhere, but it's always fun to tell it again. 
This is what happens when people get angry!
The story, best that I know is that the original owner bought it brand new from a hobby store here in Vancouver and then took it home.
He, and a friend, then set it up on the workbench on blocks to try it out.
Somehow it took a dive to the floor at which point the angry owner picked up a large ball pein hammer and gave the stupid engine its due!!
He managed to dent the actual copper boiler, both cylinder blocks were squished, all the wheels were damaged beyond repair, the tender trucks were probably broken into a million pieces because I never got those.
The tender sides have these wonderful deep impressions of the force of the hammer, needles to say all the bodywork was useless. 
Anyway, the next day he went back to the hobby store to see if they could 'fix' it for him.
They said 'no', but put him in touch with a model engineer friend of mine.
This friend then contacted Aster, and with a parts list worked out what was needed to make it as good as new and it came out to cost a lot more than just buying another new one, so the owner decided just to sell it.
At this point I came into the picture, having finally heard about it through my friend and I made an offer that was accepted.
It has now been rebuilt into a Canadian Pacific H1b hudson, and one of these days I will time to make a new boiler cover and all the front pilot detail.
It now has an Aster Mikado boiler so is alcohol fired, and it runs as good as an Aster should.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

He just got carried away with weathering it!


----------



## steveciambrone (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always like the Hudson. 

You might try MTH Railking and see if they have any or know any dealers that might have them in stock. Gauge one is nearly none existant outside of the live steam crowd in the USA. 

Just recently I made a significant purchase of some passenger cars. My process was to email my request to any dealer in Garden Railways who advertized the brand I wanted. I made the internet work for me. The cars were mostly out of stock, but one dealer came through with a fair price. None of the stock came from his address one from a distributor and the other from the manufacturer. 

MTH may have a list of dealers on there website. In the USA distributors will hold stock of items that hobby shops will then order from, you might ask in an email if the dealer can check there distributor for the item. Part numbers would be useful. 

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

You might also look for MDC Roundhouse (Model Die Casters) cars. I don't know if they made any with NYC labeling. I have some MDC cars to get rid of if you don't mind other road names on them. They were only used for maybe 1000 feet of travel and put back in the original boxes and stored.


----------



## Mark Scrivener (Jan 7, 2008)

David, 

Thanks for sharing the pictures. I remember seeing the "anger management" engine display one year at the NSS, but never saw the finished result. Great work! 

To the OP - MTH "Rail King" are carried by a few on line sellers. Here is a NYC passenger car listed as "in stock" - http://www.wholesaletrains.com/Detail.asp?ID=200830941


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

That is one good story. I just find it really sad that someone fortunate enough to get a hold of an Aster live steam would treat it like that. I wonder if it was not set up properly on the blocks during the test run.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 21 Jan 2011 04:44 PM 
Looks in better condition than mine did!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada









Looks like the results of a pretty average inspection by the usual 'skilled examiners' of the TSA to me. To me it just looks like most stuff coming from the USA to anywhere else.









Care to highlight any obvious damage there?

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 21 Jan 2011 05:12 PM 



















Just beautiful.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------

